# High/low beams don't work when toggled but high beams work in pass mode



## jenj49 (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a 2005 Nissan X-Trail. My high and low beams don't work when I toggle the lever attached to the steering column to the first and second position. If I push the lever in to activate passing mode, the high beams work perfectly. 

When I first started troubleshooting this problem, the daytime running lights were not working. I pulled the daytime running lights module and re-soldered the joints under the relays. Now the day time running lights illuminate on startup, shine when lights are toggled in first position to low beams and turn off when lights are toggled to high beam second position (no lights at all). 

I'm tempted to check the light toggle switch as described in this post nissanforums.com/hb-truck/156563-fix-your-dash-brights-tail-lights

I'm curious if the low beams and high beams not working when toggled could be caused by the day time running light module?

Any thoughts on how to fix the low/high beams is much appreciated!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you tried replacing the headlight bulbs? I am pretty sure the daytime running lights work by giving partial power to the high beam filament, and the regular night light setting uses another filament in the bulb. So I can see how if that was burnt the daytime light would still work, as would the high beam.


----------



## Mysis1989 (Aug 26, 2020)

Israel45 said:


> I would say that is an amazing application which you has developed here and shared the free downloading link with us now I am using this application to share the methods with peoples around me and go for the Best Paper Writing Service| Essay Writing Service Reviews paper writing service review to do better writing for college homework which has different source of matter


Great info here


----------

